# Ancient roads of the Yukon



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

This deserves a thread.
Amazing canals and roads. I implore all of you to subscribe to his Youtube channel. (Johnny Norfolk).


​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## madroona (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: madroonaDate: 2019-12-07 13:37:27Reaction Score: 1


Spectacular.  Things like this seem everywhere.  Hard to understand how they do not disappear under the vegetation though.  Given the terrain, one can easily envision some kind of aerial beam of sorts creating them as the degree of straightness seems astounding for a land-based effort.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-07 18:55:52Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> This deserves a thread.
> Amazing canals and roads. I implore all of you to subscribe to his Youtube channel. (Johnny Norfolk).


I have dozens of pictures of these lines in New Mexico that look like they were "burned" into the landscape ,and all kinds of those airport looking things even more weirdness than that  these go all over the Americas I dont find them so much in the Old World


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NeoGeoDate: 2019-12-08 08:36:48Reaction Score: 0


I think this is what you're referring to. Jon Levi showcases these grid lines quite well. Subdivisions from a past reset? The circuit board structure of this simulation?


----------

